# SoFlaQuer's Chili Verde



## soflaquer

_*Jeff's Chili Verde

Ingredients:

7 Tbsp. Red Chili Powder
2 Tbsp. Green Chili Powder (optional)
2 Tbsp. Ground Cumin
1 Tsp. Dried Oregano (crumbled)
1 Tsp. Red Cayenne Pepper (optional)
2 Cups Onion (finely chopped)
2 Tbsp. Minced Fresh Garlic
2 Cups Green Bell Pepper (finely chopped)
1 Lb. Green Chiles
5 Red Chile Peppers
6 Fresh Tomatillos
1/2 Cup Fresh Cilantro (finely chopped)
1 (19 oz.) can Green Enchilada Sauce
1 (7 oz.) can Hot Salsa Verde (Green)
Lard or Oil (for browning)
1 (10 oz.) can Rotelle Tomatos and Green Chiles
2 (15 oz.) can Dark Red Kidney Beans (optional)
1 (15 oz.) can Light Red Kidney Beans (optional)
1 (15 oz.) can Chili Beans (optional)
1 (29 oz.) can Tomato Sauce
1 (29 oz.) can Tomato Puree
1/2 Cup Turbinado (Raw) Sugar
3 Tbsp. Salt
1 Tbsp. Lime Juice/or Juice of 1 Fresh Lime
3 1/2 Lbs. Smoked Brisket/Pork/Sirloin (Any Combination=3.5#) or Fresh Pork and Beef for browning. (Cubed)


In a small bowl, combine Oregano, Cumin, Chile Powders, Turbinado and Salt.

In Large Stock Pot combine enchilada sauce, rotelle tomatoes, salsa verde, tomato sauce and puree.  Start on Simmer.

Brown meat in Lard/Oil with onions and galic.  Drain and add to Chili Pot. (Omit this step if using saved Smoked Meat)

Comine Tomatillos, seeded chile peppers, Green Bell Pepper, onions and garlic (If no browning needed) into Food Processor and pulse to a fine chop.  Add Mixture to Pot and stir.

Add Fresh Cilantro and Lime Juice. Stir

Now add your Chile Powder, etc. from small bowl.  Add slowly and stir as you go.

Add Beans at this point. (If desired)

Cook at least 2 1/2 to 3 hours - stirring occasionally as not to burn on bottom.  Thin or Thicken as needed.  

To thicken: Combine 1/4 Cup White Corn Meal with 1/4 Cup Cold Half and Half and mix well.  Slowly pour into Chile Verde while stirring.  Let cook on Low for another 30 minutes.  (This is how I enjoy it!)

Garnish with Chopped Onion, Mexican Cheese and Remaining Cilantro, as needed*_


----------



## brianj517

Sounds like a real winner, here. I LOVE chili and experimenting with different ideas/recipes. I've already copied this one to my recipe file and flagged it under "gotta try this soon!" Thanks, Jeff!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## soflaquer

You'll love it!  It is to DIE for, if you love Chili!

It is my own personal recipe drafted over the years from my time at the Firehouse and a Pit Master.

It's so good, it needs a Patent!!!!!    :D 

I've never steered anyone here wrong before!

Enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Hey Jeff,
     This one sounds wonderful. I have just about enough brisket left over from last Tuesdayto make this chili. I'll certainly give this one a try and let you know how it comes out. Incidentially, you'll never guess where I got the recipe and process for preparing the brisket. It is great ... you can cut it with a fork ... just like buddah!


----------



## soflaquer

LOL!  Brother Bill, you're killin' me!    :D 

I still remember in the "Yahoo" days when you had NO idea what I was talkin' about when I said "buddah"  (Butter)!

Some of the ingredients are a little hard to find, but worth it if you can track 'em down.  Our Brothers in Texas and the Southwest should have no trouble whatsoever!

Let me know how what you think.  Another tip: If the Smoked Meat is a little lean......take a Tablespoonfull of Lard (Not Oil) and toss it into the batch after you've mixed all the ingredients.   After it cooks in, it adds a nice touch to the finished product!

Jeff


----------



## smoking falcon

After writing down this recipe (which does look excellent by the way) I realized that I'm going to need to make sure that I have at least one, oh what the hay, make that two stove burners on my new smoker setup. All I'd be missing is the kitchen sink. Wait a sec... My imagination is starting to run wild! :idea: 

Anyway... Keep those recipes coming!

Dennis


----------



## soflaquer

Falcon, 

Don't forget, for a little added flavor, you can place the entire Pot IN the Smoker for a few hours as well!

Why write it down?  Just cut and paste into Word or Wordpad, then print it!  Saves a little writers cramp!     :shock: 

Jeff


----------



## smoking falcon

:oops:  well, you can tell I'm still new to the smoking thing because of my obvious oversight. However, I still like to saute the veggies a little before they go into the pot. As far as burners go.. one can always use a little coffee in the middle of the night after the beer runs out (or before it gets there)

Again thanks for the addition to my menu, we're going to have to try this for din din tomorrow.  btw, approx. how many does this serve?

Dennis


----------



## soflaquer

Dennis,

I wouldn't cook it the entire time in the Smoker, the smoke would be overbearing.  I too like to saute' the veggies, so go for it!

If you're adding burners, don't forget to have them install a log ignitor since you'll already have the Propane there.

This recipe will yeild about 6 Quarts or more!  So use a large stock pot.

Good luck!

Jeff


----------



## smoking falcon

That chili is SOMETHING! I might just tweak it a little and call it my own secret recipe 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I suppose it helps to live in an area up north that has a pretty dense hispanic population, otherwise I probably wouldn't have found half the things I did. I still missed a couple things, but it certainly turned out ok.

Thanks! Peace!


----------



## cheech

Just spoke with a buddy of mine who just won a chili cook off. He was telling me that one of his secret ingredients in chili is heinz 57 sauce. He makes up a batch of chili and then adds a whole bottle of the sauce.

I will have to try this and let you all know.


----------



## soflaquer

Falcon,

Glad to hear you enjoyed it!  Living in South Florida, I guess it never dawned on me that not everyone has access to some of those ingredients!  Although, most Supermarkets and WalMart Supercenters have a Hispanic/Mexican food section (Old El Paso brand, etc.) where you can get most of the canned sauces and chilies.

Cheech, that's and interesting ingredredient.  Do me a favor and give it a shot without it first.  Alot of time in a Firehouse kitchen went into it's development, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised without it!  IMHO, I bet you'd beat him in a Cook-Off!!!

Jeff


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Hey Jeff,
     I finally got around to making the Chile Verde. It's on the stove right now and it smells wonderful! I had just enough left over brisket and all the other ingredients were available except for the chile verde. I had to settle for a hot jalapeno salsa. It was the closest I could get to the hot chile verde. Also, I guess I don't know peppers as well as I should. The recipe calls for chiles and also chile peppers. I searched through out the produce (I assume you meant fresh peppers) and got as close as I could. Can you believe the produce manager didn't know the difference either. Anyway, I hope I didn't compromise the recipe too much..... I don't think I did. Because my wife is not a chile head at all but she keeps coming by and sniffing and commenting that it certainly smells good. I'll let you know of the final outcome but right now it looks like another "home run." Just like the brisket that we cut like "buddah."


----------



## soflaquer

Bill,

I hope you enjoyed it, I know your in North Fla. and it's even dipping down into the 50's here in So. Florida - nothing better than great Chili on a cold day!!!

Green Chile's, believe it or not, can even be difficult to find here in South Florida.  Usually you can go to the "Mexican Foods" section in the Grocery Store and always find a small can of Diced Green Chiles.  Green Chile's differ from Red, in that they are mild and are primarilly use for their flavor.  Sometimes your best bet is to grow them yourself and freeze them for a later date............that's what I do!  Speaking of I've go to get started on my Garden...........it's Mid-February!!! 

Let me know how it comes out!

Jeff


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Jeff,
     I'm glad to report that the chile turned out great! As I said, I substituted for the salsa verde, which I fealt OK with and for the chiles I used a big triangular chile (I think it was a pablo or something like that) and then some long green chile peppers. They were all green and had a little kick to them but not severe. Also, I know that you indicated that ground beef or some other meats could be used. While I'm sure they would be delicious, I just can't imagine that chile with anything other than the brisket. The brisket just makes it! Anyway, it all turned out to be some of the very best chile we've eaten and I hope you'll accept mine and my wife's sincere thanks for sharing the recipe. And to all you other smokers who want a true classic chile recipe....... stop looking...... here it is. Paste it into a Word file and feel fortunate.


----------



## soflaquer

I am very flattered by your comments, Bill, Thank You!

I added the choice of other meat to it for people and friends of mine who are not avid Quers.  But you are correct, the smoked Brisket, and Pork (and I actually add Smoked Sirloin to my original recipe - but it can be omitted) do add that extra taste and texture to the Chili.

It is an original coveted recipe of mine, but I'm happy to share it with the Brothers and Sisters of our Forum!!!

Jeff


----------



## veener88

Hey just wondering how much of a kick does this have?  My Grandmother can not take a very spicy food.  On most of my meats rubs I have to cut the hot pepers by about half.


----------



## bwsmith_2000

veener88,
     Not to worry. In it's native form, you shouldn't have any problems. I really think your Grandmother will enjoy the chili. As I have posted before, it's the best I have tasted. It is now my "go to" recipie for chili.


----------



## soflaquer

Bill is correct, in it's original form it is not excessively hot.  It would not be Chili if it was "mild", but it's not 3 Alarm.  Iit can be easily modified for more or less heat.

It's the perfect meal for that left-over 'Que!!!

Jeff


----------



## cajunsmoker

Smoked a brisket this weekend to put up for sandwiches for the work crew and had enough left over to try a small batch of this Chili.  Wow :shock: 

I love the taste of the smoked brisket.  I used all brisket in mine and it came out fabulous.

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## soflaquer

Glad you enjoyed it, Cajun!  It's gettin' about that time of year where a good bowl of my Chili, hit's the spot.

In fact, I need to use up the Brisket and Pork I've got.........my big Christmas Barbeque is getting close and I'll have a few pounds left over from the 100 lbs, that'll be hittin' the spit!  It might be a Chili weekend!

Jefferson


----------



## chris_harper

what if i wanted to make half a batch. any idea on amounts for that?


----------



## soflaquer

Chris,

The obvious answer is to cut all the ingredients in half.  I'm sure you'll enjoy it!

Jeff


----------



## chris_harper

yeah, jeff, i thought of that, but i also know that that doesn't always work out right.


----------



## soflaquer

OK.

There's no ingredient, that I'm aware of, that would alter the finished product but cutting them all by 1/2.

Jeff


----------



## gypsyseagod

ooh i missed that 1- sounds like(what we call it) chiles sabinal- same recipe just from a different town in texas..their claim to fame was johnny rodrigues(the singer) got arrested for stealing a goat....


----------



## chris_harper

for the 1lb of green chiles- is that jalapenos you are talking about?


----------



## kew_el_steve

Chris,

That's not what he's talking about. Go to Google Images, and enter "green chiles". Click on the first image or use the link below. It goes to about.com and explains about the different types of chiles, heats, etc.

Gotta try that recipe. Smoky Okie style brisket otta put it over the top, for sure...

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://z.about.com/d/phoenix/1/0/z/I/peppergreenchile.jpg&imgrefurl=http://phoenix.about.com/od/foodanddrink/ss/chilepepper_8.htm&h=400&w=365&sz=183&hl=en&start=1  &tbnid=4oTQBJyEfOrR7M:&tbnh=124&tbnw=113&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dgreen%2Bchiles%26gbv%3D2%26svnum%3D10  %26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG


----------



## kew_el_steve

This is the grand-daddy. Check out the recipe section. You have to be a regional winner AND be invited...just to qualify.

http://www.chili.org/index.html


----------



## chris_harper

ahhh, anaheim peppers is what i should have got. for the red chiles, i got red fresno peppers- only red peppers H.E.B. carries. i didn't see any anaheims or poblanos. i haven't seen any hatch peppers in a few weeks either. lots of fresh jalapenos, serranos, habeneros, and red fresno peppers. i will go to the mexican store down the street from me and see what they have. thanks for the link.


----------



## got14u




----------

